# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  subby rate

## brownhornet

Hi guys, ive been out of the roofing trade for a bit, and ive been offered some work where im reroofing pergolas that have been damaged by hail. The company are supplying me with guaranteed leads where i go and meet the customer, meassure up the job, order the material then do the install on a contract basis. What im unsure of is what square metre rate to charge for labour.? Cheers phill located in adelaide south australia

----------


## cyclic

Every one will most likely be different depending on type of material, flashings, etc., or are they all the same ?
You are quoting so best to work out how long it will take at your hourly rate then divide it by the sq metre, if that is what they want.
And if you are quoting direct to the customer, make sure they understand you are quoting to them and if it is insurance, you will not proceed until the Insurance Co has notified you in writing.

----------


## Cecile

Don't forget to brush up on your taxation requirements.  If you don't already have an ABN you might need one.  Call ATO and have a chat, best time is 8am before the phones get busy 132866.  If you don't have a tax agent or accountant, now would be a good time to get in touch with one.

----------

